
Cryptocurrency sentiment analysis tool - 0-o
http://sentanalysis.com
======
0-o
Hi Guys,

I wrote a cryptocurrency twitter sentiment analysis tool I use for trading,
but I'm about to go on a holiday for a month, and thus making it public for a
while!

It filters tweets by amount of followers, favourites and retweets.

It's connected to the google language api and does some weighting over
followers amount and average user sentiment. If you want to know more, send me
a message or an email!

If you like it, feel free to donate a coffee!

Litecoin: LKx6ZddwtqbHVG55xKgFoRjEcRoLwBemR7

~~~
mathgenius
Have you backtested this at all ?

~~~
0-o
Not properly but I want to add a graph in the future to see if currency prices
correlate with sentiment and in the case that they differ, determine how they
move towards each other.

~~~
mathgenius
I guess the big question is how much the sentiment precedes the price
movement, not just correlating with. For example, I can imagine people bad-
mouthing a coin when its price is falling. This is not so useful.

~~~
0-o
Exactly! If you'd want to do data analytics on this I'd be happy to expand the
API to fit your needs :)

------
jedikan
Neat idea but sentiment stats are not loading
[https://www.coingecko.com/en](https://www.coingecko.com/en) also tracks
Twitter counts.

~~~
0-o
Unfortunately the HN load showed one of the queries is broken, classic
mistake, I'll see if I can quickfix

~~~
0-o
Quickfixed by removing the 8 hour query :). Will build in caching asap!

------
simonswords82
This isn't working for me either - just get a Loading... on the table.

Edit: Sorry, it did load but took about 20 seconds.

What exactly does the Sentiment column measure? Apologies if if I'm asking a
dumb question.

~~~
0-o
Not a dumb question, it selects certain tweets, analyses them using the google
language api.

All tweets together weighted over their followers determines the sentiment.

Sorry for the delays! I wasn't quite ready for the amount of requests coming
from HN

~~~
Grangar
So what's the number? An abstract score?

